# best place to purchase parts



## ale (Feb 14, 2006)

Do you guys recommend any online or traditional store to buy OEM parts from? There seems to be a plethora of choices. Thanks.


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

Used parts I go to car-parts.com
New I've used nissanparts.org. 

Small shit like oil filters I go to walmart


----------



## ale (Feb 14, 2006)

car-parts.com rocks!


----------



## jamesd3rd (Jun 10, 2004)

*Good retailer for parts*

I recently turned 200k miles on my '93 Altima. I need to replace the front pads, rotors, rear shoes and quite possibly the brake drum. I've pretty much gone to Kragen or Autozone for disc pads over the years. I had the rotors and drums replaced once before years ago but I do a lot of stop & go driving on the freeway to and from work so I'm sure they're due to be replaced. Since the car has so much mileage on it and I'm not looking to throw any more cash than I have to into this job, are there any recommendations other than the ones I mentioned for places to get brake parts? Should I stick with the Duralast parts or go with something else? Keep in mind, I'm just trying to keep the thing driveable for another year or two until I get something else.


----------



## jamesd3rd (Jun 10, 2004)

gfriedman said:


> Used parts I go to car-parts.com
> New I've used nissanparts.org.
> 
> Small shit like oil filters I go to walmart



Nissanparts.org doesn't appear to go back as far as I need (1993). What about local So Calif. retailers? Having just turned 200k miles on my '93, I'm just trying to keep it rolling along. I don't want to drop a pile of cash on parts. Right now I need to do brake work. Are places like Autozone & Kragen adequate? What about brands of brake components? I'm not looking for any high performance stuff. Just components to get the job done for the next year or two.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

jamesd3rd said:


> I recently turned 200k miles on my '93 Altima. I need to replace the front pads, rotors, rear shoes and quite possibly the brake drum. I've pretty much gone to Kragen or Autozone for disc pads over the years. I had the rotors and drums replaced once before years ago but I do a lot of stop & go driving on the freeway to and from work so I'm sure they're due to be replaced. Since the car has so much mileage on it and I'm not looking to throw any more cash than I have to into this job, are there any recommendations other than the ones I mentioned for places to get brake parts? Should I stick with the Duralast parts or go with something else? Keep in mind, I'm just trying to keep the thing driveable for another year or two until I get something else.



if theyre working for you, why not continue to use them? its not like autozone is really that expensive. whatever you choose, make sure the place you choose doesnt charge shipping. www.thepartsbin.com is a good reliable source that ive used. free shipping too.


----------

